# Major props to the archery shop at SWH



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I got my daughter a bow for Christmas. She has LOVED shooting - still shoots almost every day, after school. She says it relieves stress. Anyway, her rest broke last week. So tonight we went down to Sportsman's Warehouse in Salt Lake to check out the rests. The guy there was GREAT. We bought a new rest, he installed it on her bow, and then gave her about a 45 minute shooting lesson - something much appreciated for this fly-fishing Dad that knows zippo about bows. Anyway, he went above and beyond - helped further tune her bow, put a new D-ring string, adjust her sights, instruct her on her form, technique, and approach. And all we paid for was the new whisker biscuit rest. Improved her shooting about 1000% percent. Anyway, good guys there - most helpful. In a day when it is easy to find negativity, its nice to meet good folks willing to go above and beyond. And it is worth noting. 

Thanks!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I wonder if that is the guy headed to work at Humphrey's Archery in Payson... sounds like a good tech/salesman to me.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Utah county or Salt Lake . older guy or younger guy. Older guy in Salt Lake sounds like Dave.He's a great Bowman Great Shooter and just a Hell of a nice guy!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great to hear!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I would bet it was Al. He should certainly be listened to when talking archery. Sportsmans is lucky to have him and Dave both working there. Lots of experience between those two.


----------

